# Scriptware Viewer?



## Tom_ZC (Feb 28, 2006)

I have some Scriptware files I need to look at, but I don't have Scriptware.  Is there such a thing as Scriptware file viewing program much like the Microsoft Word viewer?  If you dont' have Word, you can download the free Word viewer; then you can view, but not edit a Word file.  That's what I need to do with some Scriptware files.  

I tried opening the files in Final Draft (I use version 6), but that didn't work.  I don't want to shell out a bunch of money for Scriptware since I already have Final Draft and am happy with it.


----------



## Writer45 (Mar 3, 2006)

i downloaded a couple free ones. http://www.mindstarprods.com has one called Cinergy. Its  a free ware script editor, will also allow you to view and edit. i have also down loaded storyboard tools. If you go to a search engine and type in Storyboard tools, you'll be able to find it. This also comes with a visualizer that allows you to see the script as though it were a movie. Thats about all i could find. if i find anything else, ill let you know. All of these are free by the way.


----------



## Tom_ZC (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks for the tips to that software.  Unfortunately, I couldn't get any of those programs to view a Scriptware file.  The Final Draft viewer would only view Final Draft files.  I already have Final Draft.  

I'll look around to see if any conversion utility exists that supports Scriptware.  I found one such utility that would convert all my old WordStar files to Word.


----------



## mammamaia (Mar 3, 2006)

if you have final draft, why do you _need_ scriptware?... if you need to read files from other writers who use it for some reason, have you tried just dragging the scriptware file into the final draft icon?... that should open it with fd...


----------



## Tom_ZC (Mar 4, 2006)

As I said, I only need Scriptware to be able to look at some scriptware files.  Final Draft will not open them, nor will any other word processor that I have.  I can't ask the author to save them as ASCII or Word or whatever files because he's passed away.  

So I'm still looking for a viewer or a conversion utility.


----------



## mammamaia (Mar 4, 2006)

can't you convert the files to rtf?... that will enable you to open them with either ms word or fd...


----------



## Secret Advisor (Mar 5, 2006)

Okay, I know this is completely off topic but I'm trying to send mammamaia a private message and it won't allow me to. Does anyone know why?


----------



## mammamaia (Mar 5, 2006)

reason is i have pms disabled... you can email me at:
maia3maia@hotmail.com


----------

